# Compte développeur Apple comment et pourquoi ?



## jscaliadesign (9 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

cela fait quelque temps que j'hésite à m'inscrire à un compte développeur Apple.
J'ai entendus de certain que ça coûtait 15 &#8364; d'inscription, d'autres m'ont dit 75 &#8364;, à combien s'élève vraiment ce montant ?
En suite, j'ai vu qu'avoir un compte comme celui-ci permet différents avantages, tels que : la possibilité d'avoir les systèmes d'exploitation en beta gratuitement (iOS et MAC OS), des réductions pour l'achat de produits Apple et bien sûr la possibilité de publier ses applications sur l'App Store.
Je voulais savoir si tout ça est bel et bien le cas, a-t-on vraiment la possibilité de télécharger toutes les versions beta ? y-a-t-il plusieurs compte développeur différents (Mac, iPhone, etc...), si oui lorsque l'on a un compte développeur iPhone, peut-on aussi télécharger Mac OS X Lion en beta ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses qui je l'espère m'éclaireront sur tout ça


----------



## Larme (9 Juillet 2011)

http://developer.apple.com/programs/
iOS et Mac sont deux mondes différents aux yeux d'Apple sur un point de vue développement.
Si tu as l'un, tu pourras avoir les ßêtas que de ta partie.


----------



## jscaliadesign (10 Juillet 2011)

Dommage...
Et question tarif, c'est quoi les 15  dont j'ai entendu parlé ? c'est pour publier une application sur l'App Store ?
Pour s'inscrire, il suffit de remplir un formulaire, faire le virement et c'est fini ?


----------



## stéphane83 (10 Juillet 2011)

jscaliadesign a dit:


> Dommage...
> Et question tarif, c'est quoi les 15  dont j'ai entendu parlé ? c'est pour publier une application sur l'App Store ?
> Pour s'inscrire, il suffit de remplir un formulaire, faire le virement et c'est fini ?



Oui, tu auras ensuite accès à la page réservée aux développeurs.


----------



## Rez2a (10 Juillet 2011)

C'est quoi cette histoire de 15 pour publier une appli ?
À part les programmes proposés par Apple (gratuit pour le SDK, 79/an pour publier sur l'App Store et les bêtas, et 299$/an pour les comptes entreprise), je n'ai jamais entendu parler de ça ?


----------



## Lio70 (10 Juillet 2011)

3.99 EUR pour telecharger Xcode par le Mac App Store.

Ensuite 79 EUR par an pour distribuer tes apps (payantes ou non) sur leur Store, a destination du public.

Pour un compte "entreprise" c'est 299 EUR par an. C'est le cas ou tu developpes des apps pour une entreprise dont les "clients" seront les employes de cette meme entreprise.

A noter que ce cout te donne droit a deux interventions des gars d'Apple pour t'aider si tu rencontres un gros probleme lors de ton developpement, que tu ne parviendras pas a resoudre. Tu as le droit aussi de telecharger les betas en "avant-premiere" des nouvelles versions d'Xcode et MacOSX. Cela te donne aussi acces au forum de discussion d'Apple pour les developpeurs, et au telechargement des milliers de pages de documentation (PDF), ainsi que des exemples de code. Mais pour la doc je me demande si ce n'est pas deja dispo gratuitement, hors compte developpeur.

Ensuite, Apple prend une commission de 30% sur les ventes en $ de tes apps (si tu decides qu'elles sont payantes), 40% sur les ventes en EUR.

Apple prenant a sa charge la gestion de l'aspect fiscal (TVA, facturation) et bancaire de la vente, le choix du Mac App Store t'evitera bien des deboires, ainsi qu'a tes clients,  en comparaison d'autres plateformes de distribution.

Tout bien considere, dis-toi finalement que... C'EST PAS CHER !


----------



## Céroce (10 Juillet 2011)

Lio70 a dit:


> Ensuite, Apple prend une commission de 30% sur les ventes en $ de tes apps (si tu decides qu'elles sont payantes), 40% sur les ventes en EUR.



Non, c'est pas ça. Apple prend toujours 30%. Sauf qu'en Europe, les ventes sont d'abord soumises au taux de TVA du Luxembourg de 15%.


----------



## Lio70 (10 Juillet 2011)

Céroce a dit:


> Non, c'est pas ça. Apple prend toujours 30%. Sauf qu'en Europe, les ventes sont d'abord soumises au taux de TVA du Luxembourg de 15%.


Merci pour la precision. Je savais que cela passait par le Luxembourg, quand j'ai rempli ma fiche de vendeur sur le store, mais comme la vente n'a pas encore commence, je ne voyais pas encore de quoi cela aurait l'air precisement en ce qui concerne les differents prelevements.


----------

